# vdr-devel lässt sich ned unmasken bzw nutzen... [solved]

## root_tux_linux

Hi

Würde gerne vdr-devel nutzen nur bekomm ich das sichtbar im tree.

Sowohl das overlay vdr-testing als auch vdr-devel hab ich hinzugefügt und in /etc/portage/package.unmask und package.keywords eingetragen doch weder sehe ich Version 1.7.x im Tree noch kann ich von 1.6.x auf 1.7.x upgraden.

Ich seh auch nicht das vdr-devel irgendwo maskiert worden wäre...

Weder in /usr/portage/profile/package.mask noch /var/lib/layman/vdr-devel/package.mask

```
Lenovo vdr # layman -a vdr-devel

* Failed to add overlay "vdr-devel".

* Error was: Overlay "vdr-devel" already in the local list!

Lenovo vdr # 

```

```
Lenovo vdr # layman -a vdr-testing

* Failed to add overlay "vdr-testing".

* Error was: Overlay "vdr-testing" already in the local list!

Lenovo vdr # 

```

```
Lenovo vdr # ls

ChangeLog  Manifest      vdr-1.7.0.ebuild     vdr-1.7.10.ebuild  vdr-1.7.11-r1.ebuild  vdr-1.7.7.ebuild

files      metadata.xml  vdr-1.7.0-r1.ebuild  vdr-1.7.11.ebuild  vdr-1.7.1.ebuild      vdr-1.7.9.ebuild

Lenovo vdr # 

```

```

Lenovo vdr # cat /etc/portage/package.keywords 

media-video/vdr **

Lenovo vdr # 

```

Wird sicher wieder ein "doofer" Fehler meinerseits sein doch ich find ihn ned und bitte um hilfe  :Smile: 

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

Hast du evtl versäumt deine Overlays portage zugänglich zu machen, sprich den Eintrag in der make.conf vergessen?

was sagt den ein 

```
emerge --info | grep OVERLAY
```

?

/edit: ansonsten schau auch noch mal hier

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5713355.html#5713355

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> Hast du evtl versäumt deine Overlays portage zugänglich zu machen, sprich den Eintrag in der make.conf vergessen?
> 
> was sagt den ein 
> ...

 

[/quote]

OMG!

Ich bin soooooooo dooooooooooof... 

```
Lenovo / # cat /etc/make.conf | grep layman

#source /var/lib/layman/make.conf

```

Naja, danke XD

----------

## cryptosteve

Manchmal reicht es halt, wenn man darüber spricht ...  :Smile: 

----------

